# Platy Fry...i think



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am not wanting to breed fish or anything, actually got corys to help that problems. anyway.


As i was vaccuming my gravel today, i noticed a little fish swimming in the gravel, i thought it was just poo or possibly a snail so i continued to finish my vacuuming and water change. after about an hour or so went by i went back to observe the tank making sure all the fish were acting normal after the cleaning and in the back corner I noticed one platy hoovering around the bottom by herself. from reading several posts....i guess she is preggers. 

i thought platys would eat their fry but guess what, this little fish is still swimming around in and out of my plants. staying at the bottom. i even saw the corys swim right up to the fry and he just swam away. it is about 1 cm maybe smaller.

should i get a seperate fry container to place in the tank or just let nature take its course? I do not have money for a new aquarium.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

What size is your tank? At this point, it sounds like the fry may make it on its own. Usually if the fry is bigger than the other fish's mouths, then it's too large to eat.


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon tank. I was watching the tank before I went to bed and I could not find the fry but i do have it densely planted and other decorations so it could be hiding.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

They could have eaten the fry.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

if it is densely planted then its odd on you will get some survive they are tough


----------



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I put 5 in a net but lost one last week not sure why. Started feeding them crushed up flakes and brine shrimp this week. They are about 1/2 cm now and I can start to see the color of them a little (2 orange and 2 silver). 

My corries are always wondering around the net, I think they are getting the extra food that the babies do not eat.

How long will it be until I can let them out on their own without being eaten by the other platies and corries? I am actually thinking about giving my 4 other platies back to the fish store so that I can raise my newbys on their own.

**The net will come in extremly useful after i get the fry out so that I can feed my corries without the platies easting thier sinking wafers.


----------

